# More than one dog and puppy



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Any issues with getting a puppy when you have another dog or two in the house already? My concern is that the other two dogs being around may make the puppy "doggy" i.e. prefer dog over people and may inhibit the dog's development for protection work. The issue here is that my two older GSDs are still around, but I'd really like to move forward sooner than later with a puppy. Want to make sure impatience doesn't get the best of me and cause an issue.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Crate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you say more about what you mean? I assume you mean crate up the dog so that he is not around the other two consistently?


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not just about separating them, it's about the quality of time you get with no other dogs around. You want to make sure you have time to work on obedience, go for walks, take classes, take care rides, etc, with just one-on-one puppy time.  The puppy (or new dog, if anyone is reading this and thinking of just adopting an adult) needs to learn that it's "worth it" to socialize and bond with people. If you never do independent activities, that's when you start running into trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

So, given that my dogs are 11 and 9, might it be better to just wait until they pass or do you think its 'doable' without a lot of stress and hassle to get a puppy now and do what you suggest?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

It is totally doable I have three young dogs. I spend individual time with each one every day. I will crate two work on obedience with one for 15 minutes reward with play for 15 minutes then repeat two more times. When I take my dogs for walks my husband takes a dog, I take a dog, and my son takes a dog. We switch up which dog we walk as it helps build a bond with all dogs and all handlers. It is a lot of work to have three but if you love dogs and enjoy spending time it can be done!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

I do love dogs, my wife doesn't, that's the problem. Maybe I should be asking where to get a dog-adoring wife on these forums! LOL


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha!!! Well that does make things a little more difficult, the BF isn't the most dog loving guy either, lol. 

I think if you take all the right precautions, crate training, training in general, time alotted to all dogs, and are in general proavtive with it all you will be just fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

I saw a really nice working line male yesterday and introduced myself to the owner. It was not a good way of supressing the desire for another dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Two dogs are a pair "three" dogs are a pack! That means a lot in dog world! It's not a desion to be taken lightly! Some good info here 

Leerburg | Introducing a New Dog into a Home with Other Dogs
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/4

31289-new-dog-very-challenging.html
Two or More Dogs
https://suite101.com/a/how-to-avoid-fights-in-multidog-households-a183736

And here note "Rank Drive" that's what caught me out!
(Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )

Also no every dog for himself dash out the front door! Someone on in here pointed that one out to me...oops.:blush:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for this info. One of the things I have going for me is the same thing that prevents my current dogs from becoming good schutzhund prospects: They are not alpha in any way shape or form. They are not overly submissive either. They are just both very, very laid back. They are both good with other dogs and I have never seen either of them display any aggresssion whatsoever. For instance, I introduced my 2nd dog into our house about 5 years ago and we never even got close to having an issue. My hope is that, given this and given the fact that I would be getting puppy, along with the advanced age of both of my current dogs, I would be able to avoid any conflicts.

My bigger concern was with the puppy learning to crave dog attention in lieu of bonding as tightly with me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My bigger concern was with the puppy learning to crave dog attention in lieu of bonding as tightly with me.


That does make sense but I have never had it happen.

You do have to make sure you do separate training sessions with the puppy!

Sit/ Stay/ Down is obvious some of the little things may not be. My guys were trained not to come out of the car until I release them. Gunther BullMastiff/APBT mix and my Boxer puppy always went in the car together. Gunther knew the rules. One day I took Struddell to the store opened the back door to get something from the car and out she came WTH???

Then I realized my mistake! She had been keying off Gunther! From that point on I always made of point of ensuring the same behaviour form all my dogs.

If your guys are more laid back it sounds like you should have a little easier time of it. Just stay on top of any crap and it should all work out OK.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Chip18 said:


> If your guys are more laid back it sounds like you should have a little easier time of it. Just stay on top of any crap and it should all work out OK.


This!  And besides, with your dogs being older, they will probably APPRECIATE the times you take the puppy away from them! haha Older dogs, no matter how "good" they are with puppies, all appreciate a break now and then.


----------

